# Sticky  FAQ regarding Grand Seiko Service



## JoeKirk

After seeing many questions pertaining to servicing for Grand Seiko on Watchuseek, Seiko USA has decided to answer some of the most frequently asked questions regarding Grand Seiko service. Please keep in mind these are strictly from Seiko USA, and certain items, such as price, may differ in other countries.


*Q: Can Grand Seiko be serviced in the USA?*

*A:* Yes, All calibers with the exception of the 9R86 and 9R96 Chronograph GMT can be serviced in the US. The 9R86 and 9R96 does require to be sent to Japan for service. Any 9R Chronograph series caliber will have to go to Japan for service.









*Q: What are the approximate costs of servicing?*

*A:* These are the base prices for an overhaul (includes disassembly, movement components, cleaning, re-lubrication, and adjustment) of Grand Seiko by caliber. These prices do not include any case or band parts, shipping, insurance, or any other costs that may occur. These prices are subject to change at any time. Please also realize that every situation of repair or service can be different. The watch would need to be inspected before a final quote can be provided. Watches that need to be repaired in Japan will incur an additional insurance and customs charge cost. None of these prices include domestic shipping or insurance. The prices for overhauls do include a standard cleaning and polishing for case and bracelet (not Zaratsu). 

9F Quartz: $312.50

9F Quartz Battery Change: $52 (including battery, labor, gaskets and water test)

9S Mechanical: $375.00

9R Spring Drive: $437.50

9R86 and 9R96 Spring Drive Chronograph: Priced based on estimate from Japan (in most instances $1,000 or higher).









*Q: What is approximate turnaround time on GS servicing?*

*A:* 2-4 weeks if serviced in Mahwah, NJ. 6-8 weeks if serviced in Japan. Please keep in mind that some instances may vary.

*Q: How frequently do Grand Seiko's need to be serviced?*

*A:* Per the instruction manuals, Grand Seiko's are recommended to be inspected/serviced every 3 years for 9S mechanical, 3-4 years for 9R Spring Drive. This is recommended to check quality of parts and lubricants to ensure a long life of the movement. However, due to numerous factors, Grand Seiko's are created to run well for a longer duration without servicing. Some of these factors include the following...

9S Mechanical:
·MEMS manufactured components created are lighter weight, more durable, have smoother surfaces and distribute lubricants over a longer course of time (due to an intricate design that holds lubricant at the end of the tooth of the gear) than traditionally machined parts.
·Spron 610 hair spring and 510/530 mainspring are a special cobalt based alloy developed and manufactured in-house by Seiko. This composition allows for a remarkably resilient material capable of retaining its shape under very dramatic stress and distortion. Aside from its high elasticity it is also has high heat and corrosion resistance, great strength, and high shock and magnetic resistance. (Spron 510 mainspring also applicable to Spring Drive)

·Heat treatment to bridges and main plates induced to create a harder material on a hardness vickers scale that is up to 200+ points higher than most manufacturers. (also applicable to Spring Drive)

·Heat and/or plating treatments to gears to create a harder material (also applicable to Spring Drive)

·Polishing between teeth of gears/pinions to create a smoother surface (also applicable to Spring Drive)

9R Spring Drive:

·Spring Drive does not use a traditional lever escapement system, does not have the typical oscillating motion of the balance wheel, and does not have a hairspring, therefore does not have the collision of the escapement, sensitivity of a hairspring and is a completely uni-directional motion. The movement has a smoother operation of the gear train, meaning less wear. The lack of hairspring also means that it is far less sensitive to temperature and not effected by position at all. Also, the fact that the movement is regulated electro-magnetically with timing of the magnetic braking applied in coordination with the frequency of a quartz crystal, time keeping is very consistent over long periods of time.

9F Quartz

· The Super-Sealed cabin prevents air and other items (such as dust/moisture) from entering the most vital components in the movement. This includes the step motor, gear train and also very important, the lubricants. This preserves the lubricants in this movement from deteriorating as fast as they would when exposed to open air, theoretically creating a lifespan of about 50 years.










*Q: I have read online that Seiko will only make parts for Grand Seiko for 10 years. Is that true?*

*A:* There has been much confusion in regards to this statement. The Grand Seiko Manual, under the After-Sale Service, states the following:
"·SEIKO makes it a policy to typically keep a stock of replacement parts for Seiko *(not Grand Seiko)* up to 10 years. Replacement parts are those which are essential to maintaining the functional integrity of the watch.
·Please keep in mind that if original parts are not available, they may be replaced with substitutes whose outward appearance may differ from the original."

*Please be advised, for Grand Seiko the spare parts supply period is up to 30 years.*

This statement is in reference to keeping stock up to 10 years/30 years after a watch or movement has been discontinued. In some situations, parts can also be manufactured if necessary, but may not always be possible. Grand Seiko is is made with longevity in mind and it is important to know that the parts themselves should easily stand the test of time if taken care of properly. No manufacture can stock parts for all of their watches indefinitely, but some brands do offer the possibility of servicing or manufacturing parts for vintage pieces. This typically comes at a very high cost. Seiko is not currently offering this service.

*Q: Can Zaratsu polishing be done in the USA?*

*A:* No. To restore original Zaratsu finishing the watch is required to be sent to Japan. The reason for this is that it takes many years of experience to achieve this level of finishing and very few craftsman actually handle this process.

*Q: How much does it cost to have Zaratsu finish restored on my Grand Seiko?*

*A:* Zaratsu finishing estimates are provided below. Please keep in mind these prices are subject to change at any time. Also, please keep in mind that in some instances, prices can very depending on the watch. The watch would have to be inspected before providing a final quote.

Case Only: $388.75
Bracelet Only: $337.50
Case and Bracelet: $591.25










*Q: What is Zaratsu polishing and what makes it special?*

*A:* Zaratsu polishing is a form of finishing that requires tremendous skill and experience. This method is done by hand to bring the metal to a distortion-free mirror polish through tin wheel polishing. This method is not something you will commonly see at this price segment. Typically, in Europe, you will only see similar quality finishing on pieces that start at 3-4 times the price of Grand Seiko, typically more. This is commonly known in Europe as black polishing and is done more commonly on movement components, but occasionally found on cases. The craftsmen in Japan who execute this technique have so much experience they determine completion not only visually, but by feel and sound while polishing.


----------



## T1meout

Fantastic work Joe. We've been waiting for more transparency for a long time. 
Thank you.

Prices appear to be inline with what others have been quoted in the past.

I have a few additional questions:

Do the quoted maintenance fees also include a regular polish by Seiko USA?

Are all necessary movement replacement parts covered by the quoted maintenance fees?

Just to clear things up, am I correct in concluding that Zaratsu refinishing is a separate optional service?


----------



## Watchseeker27

Thanks Joe for putting this together for us.

Do you know if a watch sent in for service from Canada gets shipped to the USA (for similar rates), or does it have to go to Japan?


----------



## gatormac

T1meout said:


> Do the quoted maintenance fees also include a regular polish by Seiko USA?


I'll leave it to them to answer, but I get the feeling the answer to this one is no. I think it's a good idea though. Like, we get it that the Zaratsu thing is very difficult and expensive, but couldn't you give it a basic regular brush and polish when it gets serviced? Sure, it won't be the same, but it would be better than nothing and for the most part just as good to the casual observer. Seems like something GS should think about.

[/QUOTE]Are all necessary movement replacement parts covered by the quoted maintenance fees?[/QUOTE]

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think any company covers replacement parts with a service? The cost is what it cost to service if no replacement parts are needed. If any replacement parts are needed, you will have to pay for them, as well as additional labor.

[/QUOTE]Just to clear things up, am I correct in concluding that Zaratsu refinishing is a separate optional service?[/QUOTE]

That seems pretty clear by the initial post.


----------



## Laso1

Joe,

Thank you very much, you have cleared up a lot of speculation and doubt.

Does the Zaratsu refinish cost estimate also cover the Titanium watches?


----------



## jdawson

JoeKirk said:


> 9F Quartz
> 
> · The Super-Sealed cabin prevents air and other items (such as dust/moisture) from entering the most vital components in the movement. This includes the step motor, gear train and also very important, the lubricants. This preserves the lubricants in this movement from deteriorating as fast as they would when exposed to open air, theoretically creating a lifespan of about 50 years.


Awesome. While this (theoretical 50 year servicing) is something that people often say, I've been unable to find an actual confirmation until now. Thanks.


----------



## John Price

Excellent! Thanks Joe for clearing all that up.


----------



## T1meout

gatormac said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think any company covers replacement parts with a service? The cost is what it cost to service if no replacement parts are needed. If any replacement parts are needed, you will have to pay for them, as well as additional labor.


Actually there are several brands that do. The renowned brand with a coronet as their logo being the most obvious of them. Their standard maintenance fee covers all necessary movement replacement parts.


----------



## JoeKirk

T1meout said:


> Fantastic work Joe. We've been waiting for more transparency for a long time.
> Thank you.
> 
> Prices appear to be inline with what others have been quoted in the past.
> 
> I have a few additional questions:
> 
> Do the quoted maintenance fees also include a regular polish by Seiko USA?
> 
> Are all necessary movement replacement parts covered by the quoted maintenance fees?
> 
> Just to clear things up, am I correct in concluding that Zaratsu refinishing is a separate optional service?


My pleasure. I agree that transparency is a good thing.

As far as I know, there is not an included polishing from Seiko USA. I believe this would have to be requested.

Parts would be at a separate cost. However, I briefly explained the manufacturing of components and their benefits in terms of longevity. I will further elaborate when I get back to the Understanding Grand Seiko segments, but as long as well taken care of, parts should not need to be replaced (at least potentially and for a very long time). Just as a side note: I have heard some watchmakers recommend replacing the mainspring for every service on other watches in order to maintain it's advertised power reserve. They tend to loose the ability to fully expand after being tight for so long. For GS, however, the resilience of Spron makes it to where you should see no deterioration of the power reserve for a long, long time. I have a 9 year old Spring Drive (the moon phase), never serviced, still keeps 72 hours easy. It's remarkable stuff. Most of my other watches I have/had collected had signs of diminishing power reserve after 2-3 years of ownership.

Zaratsu is indeed a separate service and is optional, also would have to be requested.

Hope this is some help!


----------



## JoeKirk

Watchseeker27 said:


> Thanks Joe for putting this together for us.
> 
> Do you know if a watch sent in for service from Canada gets shipped to the USA (for similar rates), or does it have to go to Japan?


Unfortunately, I do not know the answer to that question. You may be able to find out by contacting the distributor in Canada. Sorry I couldn't be more help on the question.


----------



## JoeKirk

Laso1 said:


> Joe,
> 
> Thank you very much, you have cleared up a lot of speculation and doubt.
> 
> Does the Zaratsu refinish cost estimate also cover the Titanium watches?


My pleasure and glad to be some help!

Zaratsu quote is for steel and titanium. I have not checked, but may also be applicable for gold/pt.


----------



## JoeKirk

T1meout said:


> Actually there are several brands that do. The renowned brand with a coronet as their logo being the most obvious of them. Their standard maintenance fee covers all necessary movement replacement parts.


I would really have to verify with the service department to confirm, but I also believe it would depend on the part. They may include some of the internal components, but realistically, should not need to be replaced. I can tell you that there would be charges additional for anything outside of the movement such as crown, case, dial (if something breaks, etc.).


----------



## T1meout

JoeKirk said:


> I can tell you that there would be charges additional for anything outside of the movement such as crown, case, dial (if something breaks, etc.).


That's a given.


----------



## gatormac

That's nice. Maybe that's industry standard? I have sent watches to service, and it only cost the standard service cost, but I don't know if any parts had to be replaced. As far as I know they didn't.


----------



## matthew P

Lots of good info.

If I was to need my SBGH029 diver serviced do I need to send it in thru an AD or can I contact GS service myself and send it in directly?..... USA based watch?


----------



## JK919

Interesting, I always thought the spring drives had to go to Japan.


----------



## JoeKirk

matthew P said:


> Lots of good info.
> 
> If I was to need my SBGH029 diver serviced do I need to send it in thru an AD or can I contact GS service myself and send it in directly?..... USA based watch?


You can use your AD or send it in directly to the NJ repair center yourself. It is typically easier to monitor status through the direct send in method.


----------



## matthew P

JoeKirk said:


> You can use your AD or send it in directly to the NJ repair center yourself. It is typically easier to monitor status through the direct send in method.


Thanks. That's what I was hoping to hear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien

> Per the instruction manuals, Grand Seiko's are recommended to be inspected/serviced every 3 years for 9S mechanical, 3-4 years for 9R Spring Drive. This is recommended to check quality of parts and lubricants to ensure a long life of the movement. However, due to numerous factors, Grand Seiko's are created to run well for a longer duration without servicing.


If only GS would actually show this kind of confidence in their watches by increasing their recommended service intervals, even to five years, they might get a few more converts. Three years seems very low indeed when compared to the nearest competitors. It's really quite odd when you consider how much GS mentions MEMS in their literature. What's the point in saying MEMS reduces wear and tear if they go on to say that you need to have it serviced every three years (actually I believe the manuals say "2-3 years")?

It must be a little frustrating for sales staff when a customer asks how long the service interval is. "Well the manual says..."


----------



## Allan_de_dub

Watchseeker27 said:


> Thanks Joe for putting this together for us.
> 
> Do you know if a watch sent in for service from Canada gets shipped to the USA (for similar rates), or does it have to go to Japan?


The response I got from the service department in Japan says it gets sent back to Japan if you drop it off at the national office & service centre in Canada.


----------



## coffeewatch

Can older model watches, such as the SBGF019 (8J56) be sent back for a "lightweight" service in the US? Meaning getting a new battery, new waterproofing gaskets, and a pressure test to insure it can perform up to original standards?

And to press my luck I had similar question as an earlier poster. That it would be nice if there was some support for basic polishing (or in this instance brushing?) of the bezel. The wide flat bezel on the SBGF019 and similarly styled watches is where scratches are most visible. I understand that attempting? to only lightly address this one section of the watch case is a slippery slope, but I expect there are many instances where a lightweight case treatment would suffice.


----------



## teb1013

What is recommended for battery change on a 9F Grand Seiko? I assume that this includes checking and replacing gaskets. I would be reluctant to take this to a mall jeweler. In fact, I had a battery change on a fairly cheap Tissot PR100 done by a supposedly reputable watch store in which they broke the battery clip and, without my knowledge stuck tape in to the watch to keep the battery in place. I really want to be secure in having anything done to my SBGV 027. There are no Grand Seiko dealers anywhere in my area. Also is it recommended for the watch to run down before battery change or is there a certain amount of time before you should go ahead and change it.

Thanks for the information!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

teb1013 said:


> What is recommended for battery change on a 9F Grand Seiko? I assume that this includes checking and replacing gaskets. I would be reluctant to take this to a mall jeweler. In fact, I had a battery change on a fairly cheap Tissot PR100 done by a supposedly reputable watch store in which they broke the battery clip and, without my knowledge stuck tape in to the watch to keep the battery in place. I really want to be secure in having anything done to my SBGV 027. There are no Grand Seiko dealers anywhere in my area. Also is it recommended for the watch to run down before battery change or is there a certain amount of time before you should go ahead and change it.
> 
> Thanks for the information!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can tell that a battery is running low and requires replacement when the seconds hand starts jumping at 2-second intervals.
The battery life on average is 3 years.
GS require special batteries produced by Seiko, and aren't compatible with regular batteries, so I fear your options to have it replaced are limited.
Make sure its done by qualified personnel if you want certainty that it'll be done right.

Checkout this thread for additional information. Especially posts 20 and 21 should be of interest to you:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/buying-quartz-3741706-2.html


----------



## Jezza

Great info--can we pin this?


----------



## Jezza

This is great information. Do you know whether services performed on Grand Seiko watches will be carried out by specially trained personnel, and whether adjustments and regulations will be to Grand Seiko standards as opposed to regular Seiko mechanical watch standards? In some countries, there have been reports Seiko's services centers have treated all mechanical watches the same in terms of service and adjustment/regulation of the movement. I would expect for the cost, a Grand Seiko 9S movement would be serviced and ultimately adjusted to the Grand Seiko standard for a mechanical movement (for example) as opposed to the level of service and adjustment standards for a 6R15.


----------



## Squeaks5635

Jezza said:


> This is great information. Do you know whether services performed on Grand Seiko watches will be carried out by specially trained personnel, and whether adjustments and regulations will be to Grand Seiko standards as opposed to regular Seiko mechanical watch standards? In some countries, there have been reports Seiko's services centers have treated all mechanical watches the same in terms of service and adjustment/regulation of the movement. I would expect for the cost, a Grand Seiko 9S movement would be serviced and ultimately adjusted to the Grand Seiko standard for a mechanical movement (for example) as opposed to the level of service and adjustment standards for a 6R15.


I was wondering this exact same thing.


----------



## teb1013

T1meout said:


> You can tell that a battery is running low and requires replacement when the seconds hand starts jumping at 2-second intervals.
> The battery life on average is 3 years.
> GS require special batteries produced by Seiko, and aren't compatible with regular batteries, so I fear your options to have it replaced are limited.
> Make sure its done by qualified personnel if you want certainty that it'll be done right.
> 
> Checkout this thread for additional information. Especially posts 20 and 21 should be of interest to you:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/buying-quartz-3741706-2.html


Thanks for your response, unfortunately the link you posted doesn't work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan

Try this link.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/buying-quartz-3741706.html#/topics/3741706


----------



## JoeKirk

JoeOBrien said:


> If only GS would actually show this kind of confidence in their watches by increasing their recommended service intervals, even to five years, they might get a few more converts. Three years seems very low indeed when compared to the nearest competitors. It's really quite odd when you consider how much GS mentions MEMS in their literature. What's the point in saying MEMS reduces wear and tear if they go on to say that you need to have it serviced every three years (actually I believe the manuals say "2-3 years")?
> 
> It must be a little frustrating for sales staff when a customer asks how long the service interval is. "Well the manual says..."


I definitely understand what you're recommending and I totally agree that they could easily say that. I've owned various Seiko's using Spring Drive and MEMS/Spron etc. for many years (6-9 years), not needing to have them serviced. I understand the reason they state things the way they do though. The reality of it is that is is best (or "healthiest") for the watch to have it serviced about that regularly. The main reason is the lubricants. Lubricants can congeal or dissipate over time, which could potentially case damage to internal components which would not be good. It is just playing it safe and telling you what really is best, not just for Seiko, but really any mechanical watch. For someone to advertise longer is totally fine, but there are a lot of different ways movements are made, and I believe some just state for marketing, while others may have more relevance. Though there can be pros and cons to the latter too. It would really just depend on the movement.

I never service my watches unless they're broken. I am a very bad example. In all honesty, most watches can go much longer with out servicing than 2-3 years, but like I said, it's "healthy" for the watch. Long story short... Keeps it from getting all nasty inside!


----------



## JoeKirk

coffeewatch said:


> Can older model watches, such as the SBGF019 (8J56) be sent back for a "lightweight" service in the US? Meaning getting a new battery, new waterproofing gaskets, and a pressure test to insure it can perform up to original standards?
> 
> And to press my luck I had similar question as an earlier poster. That it would be nice if there was some support for basic polishing (or in this instance brushing?) of the bezel. The wide flat bezel on the SBGF019 and similarly styled watches is where scratches are most visible. I understand that attempting? to only lightly address this one section of the watch case is a slippery slope, but I expect there are many instances where a lightweight case treatment would suffice.


Yes they can. Battery replacement (including labor, gaskets and water testing) would be about $52 (not including shipping or insurance).

Case polishing/cleaning will be included in a full movement service, but not on battery replacement only. The polishing in NJ would be $125 for case or bracelet only, or $185 for both.

I will update the original post with this info.


----------



## JoeKirk

teb1013 said:


> What is recommended for battery change on a 9F Grand Seiko? I assume that this includes checking and replacing gaskets. I would be reluctant to take this to a mall jeweler. In fact, I had a battery change on a fairly cheap Tissot PR100 done by a supposedly reputable watch store in which they broke the battery clip and, without my knowledge stuck tape in to the watch to keep the battery in place. I really want to be secure in having anything done to my SBGV 027. There are no Grand Seiko dealers anywhere in my area. Also is it recommended for the watch to run down before battery change or is there a certain amount of time before you should go ahead and change it.
> 
> Thanks for the information!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I usually recommend using our official US repair facility, based on experiences that I have heard about similar to your Tissot. The battery is very easy to access, and can easily be changed, but it is inexperience or pure neglect like that makes me skeptical on using just anywhere. Thankfully you can send it in to the NJ repair facility (assuming you are within the US) on your own. You can send it after it stops or once the second hand starts to double jump (the end of life indicator for the battery).

Glad to help with the info!


----------



## JoeKirk

Jezza said:


> This is great information. Do you know whether services performed on Grand Seiko watches will be carried out by specially trained personnel, and whether adjustments and regulations will be to Grand Seiko standards as opposed to regular Seiko mechanical watch standards? In some countries, there have been reports Seiko's services centers have treated all mechanical watches the same in terms of service and adjustment/regulation of the movement. I would expect for the cost, a Grand Seiko 9S movement would be serviced and ultimately adjusted to the Grand Seiko standard for a mechanical movement (for example) as opposed to the level of service and adjustment standards for a 6R15.


Servicing for Grand Seiko is executed by specially trained personnel. It takes quite some time to get certified and training is extensive. They are serviced to adhere to GS Standard.


----------



## JoeKirk

T1meout said:


> Fantastic work Joe. We've been waiting for more transparency for a long time.
> Thank you.
> 
> Prices appear to be inline with what others have been quoted in the past.
> 
> I have a few additional questions:
> 
> Do the quoted maintenance fees also include a regular polish by Seiko USA?
> 
> Are all necessary movement replacement parts covered by the quoted maintenance fees?
> 
> Just to clear things up, am I correct in concluding that Zaratsu refinishing is a separate optional service?


Hi T1meout,

Just as an update for your questions...

I received confirmation that overhaul prices will include a standard cleaning/polishing of case and bracelet (obviously, not Zaratsu).

Also, all movement replacement parts are indeed included in overhaul costs.


----------



## T1meout

JoeKirk said:


> Hi T1meout,
> 
> Just as an update for your questions...
> 
> I received confirmation that overhaul prices will include a standard cleaning/polishing of case and bracelet (obviously, not Zaratsu).
> 
> Also, all movement replacement parts are indeed included in overhaul costs.


Excellent.


----------



## fungalicon

Hi Joseph, thanks for being a resource for the Grand Seiko community. The seconds hand on my GS quartz watch doesn't quite hit the markers. Is this something that can be adjusted during a service? The battery needs to be replaced anyway.


----------



## chrisca70

Out of curiosity, I called Seiko Service office in NJ to quote movement service for my Grand Seiko Quartz SBGF017 (cal. 8J56) and they quoted $370 and confirmed the watch has to be sent to Japan and from what I have heard/read in the forums it can take months to come back...

If I ever have any doubt about the movement health I will take my watch to my local watchmaker for diagnosis, he is highly trained and has a very advanced machine for quartz diagnosis of HEQ (made by Witschi) and he can clean and lube the movement. Of course if the watch has received a serious trauma that had compromised crystal, crown, etc., then it has to go to the Seiko service center as they have direct access to genuine parts.


----------



## tacotom

Thanks for this. Always enjoy consuming GS info of any type. |>


----------



## whineboy

Joe, very useful info, I've referred newbs to it a few times.
Can this be made a sticky to help people find it?

_Update: Thanks!_


----------



## Avantgardetime17

$1000+ bill for a Spring Drive chrono overhaul service every 4-5 years is insane.

Seiko needs not only to revise their service pricing but also increase the warranty coverage (To at least 5 years) and extend the service requirements to 10 years. If Rolex did it, sure they can follow suit.


----------



## G.Chris

Hi Joe,

Thank you very much for this. 

Would it be possible to provide some info for the Spring Drive line released from 2005-2010? I have the SNS005 and would love to know part availability, approximate service cost, if it needs to go to Japan, etc. I live in Europe.

I realize this model is not a GS but it uses the same SD movement and cost $3.700 when released so I would think it's in the same league.

Regards,

George


----------



## Robotaz

I wish we could see the facility and staff that works on these watches in NJ. With all of the horror stories, GS owners need more confidence-inspiring evidence that NJ has the people to handle this correctly.


----------



## T1meout

G.Chris said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thank you very much for this.
> 
> Would it be possible to provide some info for the Spring Drive line released from 2005-2010? I have the SNS005 and would love to know part availability, approximate service cost, if it needs to go to Japan, etc. I live in Europe.
> 
> I realize this model is not a GS but it uses the same SD movement and cost $3.700 when released so I would think it's in the same league.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> George


I fear being U.S. based, that Joe won't be able to provide you with the requested information. I also fear that unless you're located in the U.K., that your watch will have to go to Japan for maintenance. I suggest you contact your Seiko distributor in your country for additional information, but keep in mind that the Japanese service center may need to inspect your watch before they'll be able to quote you a definitive price. Expect a hefty price for shipping and insurance and it wouldn't surprise me if fees are in line with US GS service fees without conversion. So, simply substitute $ by € currency. Good luck.


----------



## G.Chris

Nope, not in the UK. I'll be in Amsterdam end of September, though, and I'm planning to go drool in the GS Store so when I'm done I'll ask.

I'm very curious as to when service times comes, if I ship to Japan do I get charged by my customs on [its] way back? I'm assuming no, since I own [it], but with government and taxing one can never be too cautious!


----------



## T1meout

G.Chris said:


> Nope, not in the UK. I'll be in Amsterdam end of September, though, and I'm planning to go drool in the GS Store so when I'm done I'll ask.
> 
> I'm very curious as to when service times comes, if I ship to Japan do I get charged by my customs on [its] way back? I'm assuming no, since I own [it], but with government and taxing one can never be too cautious!


You needn't worry, provided you can prove that it was bought in the E.U. and not abroad, or prove that duties were paid if imported. Amsterdan boutique should be able to sort you out. Good luck. Personally, I wouldn't service a spring drive unless it was having issues.


----------



## G.Chris

With a brand new watch in my hand(s), I don't even know why I'm thinking that far ahead! :-d


----------



## T1meout

G.Chris said:


> With a brand new watch in my hand(s), I don't even know why I'm thinking that far ahead! :-d


You needn't really worry for approximately 10 to 15 years.


----------



## JoeKirk

G.Chris said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thank you very much for this.
> 
> Would it be possible to provide some info for the Spring Drive line released from 2005-2010? I have the SNS005 and would love to know part availability, approximate service cost, if it needs to go to Japan, etc. I live in Europe.
> 
> I realize this model is not a GS but it uses the same SD movement and cost $3.700 when released so I would think it's in the same league.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> George


Hi George,

Unfortunately, I would not be able to answer the question of parts availability or servicing cost for your region. I have only worked with the US Service Center to determine pricing for current movements. I know these movements are serviceable in the US, but cannot confirm outside of the country. My apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## G.Chris

That's no problem, Joe. Thank you for your reply nonetheless.


----------



## Foxman2k

Robotaz said:


> I wish we could see the facility and staff that works on these watches in NJ. With all of the horror stories, GS owners need more confidence-inspiring evidence that NJ has the people to handle this correctly.


Agreed. No offense to anyone living in NJ, but it's not exactly confidence inspiring shipping the watch to the home of jersey shore lol.

I guess what concerns me is are these the same people that worn on a Seiko 5, or is there a designated Grand Seiko team.


----------



## Robotaz

Foxman2k said:


> Agreed. No offense to anyone living in NJ, but it's not exactly confidence inspiring shipping the watch to the home of jersey shore lol.
> 
> I guess what concerns me is are these the same people that worn on a Seiko 5, or is there a designated Grand Seiko team.


I don't mean proof that NJ has capable citizens. I reread my comment and it's not well written.

I mean pictures of facilities and serious people dressed like serious technicians. Some form of confidence-inspiring evidence. The stories we hear and experience make it seem like a bunch of idiotic kids in band t-shirts in a break room working on watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G.Chris

Robotaz said:


> a bunch of idiotic kids in band t-shirts in a break room working on watches.


ROFL


----------



## olli_tr

Great job with this post Joe! Can a Seiko 5R66 Spring Drive movement be serviced in the US or will it get sent to Japan for service? As far as I've understood, the differences between the 9R movements in GS models are mainly fit and finish related.


----------



## JoeKirk

olli_tr said:


> Great job with this post Joe! Can a Seiko 5R66 Spring Drive movement be serviced in the US or will it get sent to Japan for service? As far as I've understood, the differences between the 9R movements in GS models are mainly fit and finish related.


5R65 and 5R66 series calibers will also be serviceable in the USA. Thanks so much olli_tr!


----------



## Robotaz

JoeKirk said:


> 5R65 and 5R66 series calibers will also be serviceable in the USA. Thanks so much olli_tr!


Joe, with all due respect, Seiko can't even service a PADI turtle without trashing the case back. The greatest service that can be done on behalf of Seiko and it's customers is to somehow convince us that they get it. Those people won't touch a $200 watch of mine, much less a GS. I'm sorry, but this service debacle is by far the single biggest issue to any US WIS. I see no evidence that Seiko gets it, at all. Why do they waste the time and energy running a business and not fix this?

I have more to say, but I'm going to leave it at that. I'm not sure I'm doing anyone a service dropping it, but I'm not comfortable saying what I really think. I will say it's unacceptable and drop it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie

FYI I've dropped off my 9 year old 9S55-0010/SBGR001 at Seiko Canada / Odyssey Time back in late July to have the watch overhauled due to it slowing down to about -15 mins a day. It took about 4 weeks for the watch to get to Seiko Japan's service point to provide me back with a price quote and request for confirmation to proceed on what needs to be done. Then it took another 3 weeks for the watch to come back to Toronto.

The standard service includes inspection of all parts of the watch (internal and external), full rebuild of the movement including readjustment of the escapement (for position timing only to GS specs and not for temperature change), cleaning of all watch parts, replacement of the gasket with water resistant test, and it comes with a 12 month warranty.

The total cost comes to $791CAD tax in. The watch is returned with a copy of the service receipt in English inside of a GS envelope.


----------



## lightspire

Thank you for sharing your GS service experience.



krayzie said:


> FYI I've dropped off my 9 year old 9S55-0010/SBGR001 at Seiko Canada / Odyssey Time back in late July to have the watch overhauled due to it slowing down to about -15 mins a day. It took about 4 weeks for the watch to get to Seiko Japan's service point to provide me back with a price quote and request for confirmation to proceed on what needs to be done. Then it took another 3 weeks for the watch to come back to Toronto.
> 
> The standard service includes inspection of all parts of the watch (internal and external), full rebuild of the movement including readjustment of the escapement (for position timing only to GS specs and not for temperature change), cleaning of all watch parts, replacement of the gasket with water resistant test, and it comes with a 12 month warranty.
> 
> The total cost comes to $791CAD tax in. The watch is returned with a copy of the service receipt in English inside of a GS envelope.


----------



## Robotaz

That’s great, but in the US we’re being told the gas station dropouts at Coserv will work on our watches.


----------



## emale

I just got a battery change on my diver done from Odyssey Time in Toronto. Cost was $69 CAD plus tax. 

I did notice that they did not punch/engrave the "dot" near the 4th quarter of year 2020 for the next battery change.

Watch was purchased new in August 2014. There was a dot already near the end of 2017 .


----------



## zc796

krayzie said:


> FYI I've dropped off my 9 year old 9S55-0010/SBGR001 at Seiko Canada / Odyssey Time back in late July to have the watch overhauled due to it slowing down to about -15 mins a day. It took about 4 weeks for the watch to get to Seiko Japan's service point to provide me back with a price quote and request for confirmation to proceed on what needs to be done. Then it took another 3 weeks for the watch to come back to Toronto.
> 
> The standard service includes inspection of all parts of the watch (internal and external), full rebuild of the movement including readjustment of the escapement (for position timing only to GS specs and not for temperature change), cleaning of all watch parts, replacement of the gasket with water resistant test, and it comes with a 12 month warranty.
> 
> The total cost comes to $791CAD tax in. The watch is returned with a copy of the service receipt in English inside of a GS envelope.


Thanks so much for your information. I live in Montreal. I really want to find a true specialist here in Canada who can do this job.


----------



## Indyboot

Question: were there technicians sent from Japan to NJ to work and live in the US? 

Or was it a GS-certification they gave to Americans to service the watches? I’d be much more comfortable if the former were true.


----------



## miken

This may have been covered farther down the thread, but having just received my GS HiBeat back from an overhaul at Seiko, they did polish the case and bracelet (they indicated same on the list of service steps). It may not have been Zaratsu, but it was very well done. They also adjusted the watch, including getting the hairspring back into spec. I'm timing it now and it seems to be around 2 seconds a day. I'm very pleased!


----------



## DustinS

Indyboot said:


> Question: were there technicians sent from Japan to NJ to work and live in the US?
> 
> Or was it a GS-certification they gave to Americans to service the watches? I'd be much more comfortable if the former were true.


Why would it matter as long as they're assuring you the same skill level? They have a staff of people who service watches for a living in the US, you think it's that hard to take their best guys and update their skills?


----------



## DustinS

T1meout said:


> You can tell that a battery is running low and requires replacement when the seconds hand starts jumping at 2-second intervals.
> The battery life on average is 3 years.
> *GS require special batteries produced by Seiko*, and aren't compatible with regular batteries, so I fear your options to have it replaced are limited.
> Make sure its done by qualified personnel if you want certainty that it'll be done right.
> 
> Checkout this thread for additional information. Especially posts 20 and 21 should be of interest to you:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/buying-quartz-3741706-2.html


Wow did not know they had special batteries. I think a GS quartz just left my bucket list sadly. That's just unacceptable.


----------



## awaisali

_Thanks Joe for putting this together for us_


----------



## berni29

Hi

I have an SBGA029 that was bought here in HK. It has a fault on the clasp that means it pops open and catches on things quite easily. I often found it open and the divers extension partially activated. It is less than two years old and I took it eventually to the Tong Sia official service centre here in HK. They are sending the whole, (and it has to be the complete) watch back to Japan for a report on the clasp. I have lived in Japan before, and work for a Japanese bank. The Japanese love to obsess about detail, but will often loose sight of the big picture. And so it seems with their customer service.

Hopefully after a month I will know if they are going to fix the clasp. The strap is basically unused, so I'm confident is a manufacturing defect. I prefer the watch on a NATO or MN in any case because of the weight reduction. I have other GS and Seiko watches to wear in the meantime.

I will follow up with a post just to report what the outcome and experience was.


----------



## berni29

Hello again

Well, I went to collect the watch today. They said they adjusted the clasp and did not send the watch to Japan after all. It does seem better and although it can still catch on things it does not actually open. I think the design is such that the lip of the clasp does not sit flush. My SBGA231 seems similar.

So overall I would say the experience was fair but not good. Things that grated with me on picking up the watch was the fact that the girl at the service centre desk made me go and get a numbered ticket from the main entrance when there was no one waiting, and then as soon as the machine had given me a ticket actually called it out. Then greeted me as if it was the first time she had seen me. Very strange. Also I am not sure if it is normal to get a watch back running with the wrong time and the crown unscrewed?

All the best

Berni


----------



## barihunk

Robotaz said:


> Joe, with all due respect, Seiko can't even service a PADI turtle without trashing the case back. The greatest service that can be done on behalf of Seiko and it's customers is to somehow convince us that they get it. Those people won't touch a $200 watch of mine, much less a GS. I'm sorry, but this service debacle is by far the single biggest issue to any US WIS. I see no evidence that Seiko gets it, at all. Why do they waste the time and energy running a business and not fix this?
> 
> I have more to say, but I'm going to leave it at that. I'm not sure I'm doing anyone a service dropping it, but I'm not comfortable saying what I really think. I will say it's unacceptable and drop it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely agree. Just had a hi beat come back from the service center since I had no way of sending it back to Japan direct. Not only did they introduce numerous scratches on the case back but they also failed to perform the most basic task - proper regulation. from the past 3 days of wear it's been +8spd and on my timegrapher it shows +8-11spd in among the 5 usual positions. This was after one month of wait time for just 1-2 days of technician time. Now +8spd is not horrible but is not even close to being within their spec. The positional variation shows that the movement itself is adjusted fairly well. They just didn't bother to regulate it properly.

Totally unacceptable.

Anyone have experience with dealing with them to make things right?


----------



## Robotaz

barihunk said:


> Completely agree. Just had a hi beat come back from the service center since I had no way of sending it back to Japan direct. Not only did they introduce numerous scratches on the case back but they also failed to perform the most basic task - proper regulation. from the past 3 days of wear it's been +8spd and on my timegrapher it shows +8-11spd in among the 5 usual positions. This was after one month of wait time for just 1-2 days of technician time. Now +8spd is not horrible but is not even close to being within their spec. The positional variation shows that the movement itself is adjusted fairly well. They just didn't bother to regulate it properly.
> 
> Totally unacceptable.
> 
> Anyone have experience with dealing with them to make things right?


Very sorry to hear man. I don't think GS will ever be in their wheelhouse.


----------



## dr.sphinx

berni29 said:


> ...I have an SBGA029 that was bought here in HK. It has a fault on the clasp that means it pops open and catches on things quite easily. I often found it open and the divers extension partially activated...
> Hopefully after a month I will know if they are going to fix the clasp. The strap is basically unused, so I'm confident is a manufacturing defect.


By the sound of it I had exactly the same problem with the clasp on my SBGA029. Dealt with it through my local European AD. Sending only the clasp was OK, I got a replacement (works fine) and they even let me keep the faulty one. Took about a month.

I'll be posting a lot of stuff in here soon - every single GS I have/'ve had (6 in total) except one had some kind of issue that was serviced under warranty.


----------



## R.Palace

SD service on the 9R has gone up to $474

Just acquired my first GS, the iconic Snowflake with the OG dial. Warranty card is stamped with a 2013 date. After hearing these less than inspiring stories about the Jersey SC, I'm thinking I rather pay a little more and send the watch to Japan


----------



## Friday

What's the good place to send the watch for service in Japan?


----------



## berni29

Hi

I phoned up Tong Sia HK (Seiko and GS service) and asked the parts dept how much for a link for the bracelet on a SBGA003. It has a very common GS bracelet. They said HKD $600 and no stock at least 3 months to order. 

I did laugh. Maybe I am being unfair? 

As it happens the bracelet on this watch is only the slightest bit too tight. I would swap out the half link that is there for a full one.

Also I asked for the price of a basic service on that watch. They said cannot give any price, have to see watch to quote.

Lastly, the half link on the watch is in the middle of some full links and needs moving (looks wrong) as does the clasp actually, sits in the wrong place. I wonder what the service centre would say if I asked them to adjust it?

My expectations are fairly low. Maybe I should invest in a better screwdriver.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

I decided to invest in a better screwdriver, and decided that maybe the extra half link (swap full link for a half link) is not necessary after all. Pleased not to be going to the service centre.

Berni


----------



## closeset

very useful information!


----------



## georgepar

krayzie said:


> FYI I've dropped off my 9 year old 9S55-0010/SBGR001 at Seiko Canada / Odyssey Time back in late July to have the watch overhauled due to it slowing down to about -15 mins a day. It took about 4 weeks for the watch to get to Seiko Japan's service point to provide me back with a price quote and request for confirmation to proceed on what needs to be done. Then it took another 3 weeks for the watch to come back to Toronto.
> 
> The standard service includes inspection of all parts of the watch (internal and external), full rebuild of the movement including readjustment of the escapement (for position timing only to GS specs and not for temperature change), cleaning of all watch parts, replacement of the gasket with water resistant test, and it comes with a 12 month warranty.
> 
> The total cost comes to $791CAD tax in. The watch is returned with a copy of the service receipt in English inside of a GS envelope.


I appreciate that I am quoting an old post, but thank you for posting some detail about Grand Seiko service in Canada. Currently have a SARB017 and Ananta Chrono (6s28 movement), and am toying with the idea of getting a Grand Seiko. I take it from your post that Grand Seiko service in Canada is sent to Japan? Would that mean any type of service, even just lubrication? Odyssey is still I think the only Seiko authorized repair centre near me, so I suppose I could just give them a call.

My main concern is the expected duration of trouble free operation before service is required, and then the cost and quality of service. From the various posts I have read where service is required, it seems "overhaul" is the routine operation, rather than just lubricating, adjusting and re-sealing. But are folks also having just low cost service being done at the suggested intervals, or is it any time that a GS is sent in (where it is not malfunctioning), you are looking at "overhaul" costs? And the suggested frequency of 3-4 years seems a bit short, though it does not read as mandatory (which makes me wonder what would be the mandatory interval). Was going to be looking at getting a 2nd-hand Spring drive GS (preferably a Chrono), and wanted to get a sense of the ongoing cost of ownership.


----------



## krayzie

georgepar said:


> I appreciate that I am quoting an old post, but thank you for posting some detail about Grand Seiko service in Canada. Currently have a SARB017 and Ananta Chrono (6s28 movement), and am toying with the idea of getting a Grand Seiko. I take it from your post that Grand Seiko service in Canada is sent to Japan? Would that mean any type of service, even just lubrication? Odyssey is still I think the only Seiko authorized repair centre near me, so I suppose I could just give them a call.
> 
> My main concern is the expected duration of trouble free operation before service is required, and then the cost and quality of service. From the various posts I have read where service is required, it seems "overhaul" is the routine operation, rather than just lubricating, adjusting and re-sealing. But are folks also having just low cost service being done at the suggested intervals, or is it any time that a GS is sent in (where it is not malfunctioning), you are looking at "overhaul" costs? And the suggested frequency of 3-4 years seems a bit short, though it does not read as mandatory (which makes me wonder what would be the mandatory interval). Was going to be looking at getting a 2nd-hand Spring drive GS (preferably a Chrono), and wanted to get a sense of the ongoing cost of ownership.


Me personally I would only have a watch serviced if there is a problem with time keeping, etc. If it's still working within tolerance just leave it.

For the longest time I was told that Grand Seiko cannot be worked on outside of Seiko Japan. This may not be the case today with Seiko US / Europe but for Seiko Canada / Odyssey Time they always send it back to the service point in Japan for any kind of service.

Spring Drive for sure no independent would know how to work on them due to complexity (it's basically using a quartz circuit to apply braking action to a free wheeling mechanism, in-house design exclusive to Seiko Epson). I've read before that the problem with Spring Drive is that once the time keeping starts to drift, it would be very hard to resolve.

Even for my MM300 and Kinetic Landmaster as they are one piece casing models (similar to high end Tunas), they can only be opened from the top and only the Japan service point is authorized to work on them AFAIK if you were to bring them back to Seiko Canada.

I honestly can't think of a reason to cheap out and not having it serviced by the Japanese factory if you have a basic understanding of JDM products and QC in general IMHO.

Now with Swiss watches that's a totally different story as most brands are not vertically integrated like Seiko (i.e. parts are sourced from suppliers and not necessarily in-house) so with those I wouldn't have an issue with a well-respected watchmaker to work on them.


----------



## georgepar

krayzie said:


> Me personally I would only have a watch serviced if there is a problem with time keeping, etc. If it's still working within tolerance just leave it.
> 
> For the longest time I was told that Grand Seiko cannot be worked on outside of Seiko Japan. This may not be the case today with Seiko US / Europe but for Seiko Canada / Odyssey Time they always send it back to the service point in Japan for any kind of service.
> 
> Spring Drive for sure no independent would know how to work on them due to complexity (it's basically using a quartz circuit to apply braking action to a free wheeling mechanism, in-house design exclusive to Seiko Epson). I've read before that the problem with Spring Drive is that once the time keeping starts to drift, it would be very hard to resolve.
> 
> Even for my MM300 and Kinetic Landmaster as they are one piece casing models (similar to high end Tunas), they can only be opened from the top and only the Japan service point is authorized to work on them AFAIK if you were to bring them back to Seiko Canada.
> 
> I honestly can't think of a reason to cheap out and not having it serviced by the Japanese factory if you have a basic understanding of JDM products and QC in general IMHO.
> 
> Now with Swiss watches that's a totally different story as most brands are not vertically integrated like Seiko (i.e. parts are sourced from suppliers and not necessarily in-house) so with those I wouldn't have an issue with a well-respected watchmaker to work on them.


Thank you for the detailed response - extremely helpful!


----------



## Lumbo

I am thinking of buying Grand Seiko Sbgx quartz with 9F movement. Just called NJ Auth Seiko Service and guy said "all Grand Seikos must go to Japan now." This contradicts previous messages here.

Anyone know if all GSs must go to Japan? Seems unusual.


----------



## BrianBinFL

Lumbo said:


> I am thinking of buying Grand Seiko Sbgx quartz with 9F movement. Just called NJ Auth Seiko Service and guy said "all Grand Seikos must go to Japan now." This contradicts previous messages here.
> 
> Anyone know if all GSs must go to Japan? Seems unusual.


Honestly that would be fine by me. In fact I'd prefer it. I sincerely hope what he told you is true.


----------



## Armstrong31

Hi Joe, Thank you for your comprehensive report on service. I met you one time in Miami at the boutique. You are a gentleman. Anyway, I got hung up reading about GS service and came across a member who sent his GS LE to Mahwah for a misaligned dial.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/grand-seiko-repair-story-2945546.html

The report says that Mahwah sent it to Japan and Japan sent it back to Mahwah serviced. The customer received the watch damaged in a LaSalle box with very little documentation. I find it hard to believe that Japan would ever do something like that. For years I have lived in Asia and New Jersey, and this sounds like typical Jersey ......... If I owned a GS and I will one day, there is no f*^%kin way I am sending it to those nitwits in Mahwah. I have visited the Mahwah US Headquarters. It looks fine from the outside, with the logo gleaming in the sun. I went to the Service Dept where there is a little window in some barren room (no decoration, no watch info, and not even a Seiko logo (which I enjoy) can be found). Correct me if I am wrong, now you cannot even hand deliver a watch there. They force you to go through the hassle of sending it through the mail. I thought it was a real asset to be near Seiko USA. NOT. On the occasion when I own a GS it will ONLY go to Japan, because the US and especially Jersey have completely lost their bearing on what it means to service the public, especially a luxury item like GS. My fear is that there is no one there even competent to open the back of the watch. Sorry for the rant, but I would like Seiko Japan to know that they need send some serious samurai muscle and kick some ass in Jersey. Lasalle box. Give me a break.


----------



## karthikrudrashiva13

Friday said:


> What's the good place to send the watch for service in Japan?


This I wanted to ask for a long time .....


----------



## karthikrudrashiva13

Friday said:


> What's the good place to send the watch for service in Japan?


This I wanted to ask for a long time .....:-!


----------



## karthikrudrashiva13

If somebody could share the best Service center to send our watches for service in Japan.... 

Thank you


----------



## yessir69

Thanks for posting. The turnaround times are unbelievable. Maybe Patek could learn something from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipmate

One of the most useful posts for a Grand Seiko enthusiast.


----------



## abdullah8001

Thanks! who is the ad for GS in malaysia?


----------



## abdullah8001

Why not try contacting seiya? Possibly have some good info.


----------



## Vival

Is there a proper way to maintain of the zaratsu polish?


----------



## T1meout

Yes, be careful not to scratch and mindful of your surroundings while wearing your watch.


Vival said:


> Is there a proper way to maintain of the zaratsu polish?


----------



## SeikoRun31

abdullah8001 said:


> Why not try contacting seiya? Possibly have some good info.


Yes, that is correct. I bought GS new from him. He said all service can go through him. He arranges and sends back to you.


----------



## SeikoRun31

abdullah8001 said:


> Why not try contacting seiya? Possibly have some good info.


Yes, that is correct. I bought GS new from him. He said all service can go through him. He arranges and sends back to you


----------



## canonken

For American customers, can you totally skip the US service center and send your watch directly to Japan, or does it have to go via the US service center?


----------



## heywuwu

For posterity, I went to my local authorized GS retailer to have my Snowflake serviced.

Specifically, I inquired about the repolishing service because I’m a a bit clumsy. 

I’m told the price to have it done in Japan is about $1100 to $1200. 

I am told you cannot opt for a polish only, you must have it serviced at the same time. My watch is about a year old so I wouldn’t need of service. I would opt for the polish only, if possible. 

The shipping cost to NJ and then to Japan and back is about $220. From there the remaining cost is about 60/40 between the service and polishing. 

The quote also included the same service in NJ for $763. But from the responses in this thread, it sounds like having it serviced in NJ may not be the wisest decision. 

Is this quote in line with what others have heard? Is a service absolutely required?


----------



## T1meout

heywuwu said:


> For posterity, I went to my local authorized GS retailer to have my Snowflake serviced.
> 
> Specifically, I inquired about the repolishing service because I'm a a bit clumsy.
> 
> I'm told the price to have it done in Japan is about $1100 to $1200.
> 
> I am told you cannot opt for a polish only, you must have it serviced at the same time. My watch is about a year old so I wouldn't need of service. I would opt for the polish only, if possible.
> 
> The shipping cost to NJ and then to Japan and back is about $220. From there the remaining cost is about 60/40 between the service and polishing.
> 
> The quote also included the same service in NJ for $763. But from the responses in this thread, it sounds like having it serviced in NJ may not be the wisest decision.
> 
> Is this quote in line with what others have heard? Is a service absolutely required?


Wow, that's steep. Have you reached out to Seiko directly to inquire? Perhaps the AD is looking to turn a profit at your expense? If the quoted price is correct, I'd go locally and opt not to have the finishing restored, given over time it'll accumulate new scratches anyway.

Maintenance charges like these make a strong case against owning multiple mechanical GS.


----------



## UWSNYC

Hello

Just received my Grand Seiko SBGA211G Snowflake from an official US Dealer. There is this large surface scratch and nearby minor ones harder to see. Not sure how they got there.
Should I expect all new pieces to be perfect or is this acceptable? Love to hear from you. This is my first Grand Seiko. Thank you.


----------



## Peter in the North

Was the watch just returned from service? In that case you don't have any leverage. If this was a new watch, then it should not come 'pre-scratched' and you should not have accepted it. If you take it back now you are likely to be told that you caused the scratch and the dealer can not help you. My guess is that you probably did, and you just need to live with it. All my watches have numerous scratches (mostly very minor). It's just part of ownership. I always ask that no polishing be done when one is in for servicing.

Any new watch I have purchased (always in a face to face at a dealership), including GS, will come with extensive protective plastic film attached to the watch. No scratches at that time.


----------



## UWSNYC

Dealer offered me an amount for the scratch, which I politely refused. We agree to exchange it for another new unit. I sent this one back yesterday with a prepaid dealer label. They are ordering new ones from Grand Seiko. 
I ordered this by mail order.


----------



## journeyforce

T1meout said:


> You can tell that a battery is running low and requires replacement when the seconds hand starts jumping at 2-second intervals.
> The battery life on average is 3 years.
> GS require special batteries produced by Seiko, and aren't compatible with regular batteries, so I fear your options to have it replaced are limited.
> Make sure its done by qualified personnel if you want certainty that it'll be done right.
> 
> Checkout this thread for additional information. Especially posts 20 and 21 should be of interest to you:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/buying-quartz-3741706-2.html[/QUOTE
> 
> Arise Necro-post
> 
> Despite what is being said, the battery is not a Seiko exclusive battery that can only be gotten by a watchmaker with a Seiko account. Heck Seiko does not even make the battery. It is made by Sony for Seiko. The battery is a SR920SW. You can find this battery at any watchmaker or a Batteries Plus. If this battery is not available then you can use Sony (or other company) made #371
> 
> Seiko has been using this battery for years. I just (2 weeks ago) changed the battery in my Seiko SHC041 200m quartz diver. The original battery in it was Seiko branded SR920SW. It has been getting ether a Sony branded 371 battery or a Sony branded SR920SW in it since the original battery died years ago. I paid $3 plus tax for it.
> 
> So if you are on the fence because you read that the watch had to go back to Seiko for a battery change due to them being the only one to have it, rest assure that you can buy it yourself and change it out(if you do your own battery changes) or take it to a watchmaker (NOT a mall battery changer) and have them change it(they have it in stock as this battery fits many other watches)


----------



## Peter in the North

journeyforce said:


> T1meout said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell that a battery is running low and requires replacement when the seconds hand starts jumping at 2-second intervals.
> The battery life on average is 3 years.
> GS require special batteries produced by Seiko, and aren't compatible with regular batteries, so I fear your options to have it replaced are limited.
> Make sure its done by qualified personnel if you want certainty that it'll be done right.
> 
> Checkout this thread for additional information. Especially posts 20 and 21 should be of interest to you:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/buying-quartz-3741706-2.html[/QUOTE
> 
> Arise Necro-post
> 
> Despite what is being said, the battery is not a Seiko exclusive battery that can only be gotten by a watchmaker with a Seiko account. Heck Seiko does not even make the battery. It is made by Sony for Seiko. The battery is a SR920SW. You can find this battery at any watchmaker or a Batteries Plus. If this battery is not available then you can use Sony (or other company) made #371
> 
> Seiko has been using this battery for years. I just (2 weeks ago) changed the battery in my Seiko SHC041 200m quartz diver. The original battery in it was Seiko branded SR920SW. It has been getting ether a Sony branded 371 battery or a Sony branded SR920SW in it since the original battery died years ago. I paid $3 plus tax for it.
> 
> So if you are on the fence because you read that the watch had to go back to Seiko for a battery change due to them being the only one to have it, rest assure that you can buy it yourself and change it out(if you do your own battery changes) or take it to a watchmaker (NOT a mall battery changer) and have them change it(they have it in stock as this battery fits many other watches)
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite correct. I have had my 9F (SBGT029 - Titanium case, day and date) for nine years now and have had the battery changed twice when the 'two second jump' started. The battery is standard and easy to change. You can do it yourself if you have a case opener. The only reason to have Seiko do the work is if you swim with the watch, in which case the gasket should be checked and probably changed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Peter in the North

journeyforce said:


> T1meout said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell that a battery is running low and requires replacement when the seconds hand starts jumping at 2-second intervals.
> The battery life on average is 3 years.
> GS require special batteries produced by Seiko, and aren't compatible with regular batteries, so I fear your options to have it replaced are limited.
> Make sure its done by qualified personnel if you want certainty that it'll be done right.
> 
> Checkout this thread for additional information. Especially posts 20 and 21 should be of interest to you:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/buying-quartz-3741706-2.html[/QUOTE
> 
> Arise Necro-post
> 
> Despite what is being said, the battery is not a Seiko exclusive battery that can only be gotten by a watchmaker with a Seiko account. Heck Seiko does not even make the battery. It is made by Sony for Seiko. The battery is a SR920SW. You can find this battery at any watchmaker or a Batteries Plus. If this battery is not available then you can use Sony (or other company) made #371
> 
> Seiko has been using this battery for years. I just (2 weeks ago) changed the battery in my Seiko SHC041 200m quartz diver. The original battery in it was Seiko branded SR920SW. It has been getting ether a Sony branded 371 battery or a Sony branded SR920SW in it since the original battery died years ago. I paid $3 plus tax for it.
> 
> So if you are on the fence because you read that the watch had to go back to Seiko for a battery change due to them being the only one to have it, rest assure that you can buy it yourself and change it out(if you do your own battery changes) or take it to a watchmaker (NOT a mall battery changer) and have them change it(they have it in stock as this battery fits many other watches)
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite correct. I have had my 9F (SBGT029 - Titanium case, day and date) for nine years now and have had the battery changed twice when the 'two second jump' started. The battery is standard and easy to change. You can do it yourself if you have a case opener. The only reason to have Seiko do the work is if you swim with the watch, in which case the gasket should be checked and probably changed.
Click to expand...


----------



## KingKF1221

New here but Fantastic work! . We've been waiting for more transparency for a long time.
Thank you.


----------



## Angler

The more I read about mechanical watches and the cost of maintenance the more I'm pushed toward quartz models. I have numerous watches of both types. We are not rough with any and have required very little service. We only service a mechanical when is starts to act funny..ex. slow/fast etc.. We try to utilize trusted local watch repair shops because of the extremely high costs charged by manufacturers. So far things are running smoothly.


----------



## krayzie




----------



## Zinzan

Angler said:


> The more I read about mechanical watches and the cost of maintenance the more I'm pushed toward quartz models. I have numerous watches of both types. We are not rough with any and have required very little service. We only service a mechanical when is starts to act funny..ex. slow/fast etc.. We try to utilize trusted local watch repair shops because of the extremely high costs charged by manufacturers. So far things are running smoothly.


If things are running smoothly, then why are you feeling pushed toward quartz?

And who is we?


----------



## Krish47

Angler said:


> The more I read about mechanical watches and the cost of maintenance the more I'm pushed toward quartz models. I have numerous watches of both types. We are not rough with any and have required very little service. We only service a mechanical when is starts to act funny..ex. slow/fast etc.. We try to utilize trusted local watch repair shops because of the extremely high costs charged by manufacturers. So far things are running smoothly.


Mate, your comparison is apples to oranges..

Would you care to share the names of the mechanical watches you own...


----------



## Krish47

krayzie said:


>


Nice share mate... |>


----------



## krayzie

Angler said:


> We try to utilize trusted local watch repair shops because of the extremely high costs charged by manufacturers. So far things are running smoothly.


Parts availability and know-how are reasons to go back to Seiko for servicing especially for GS and Spring Drive models.

But you are right about the cost. My mother's manual wind Omega dress watch from the 70's needed an overhaul last year and her local watchmaker friend only charged her $80 CAD.

Seiko charged me almost $800 CAD for an overhaul everytime ($140 CAD goes to round trip shipping to and from Japan alone).

I purposely buy Seiko models that could only be serviced in Japan because in Canada everything tends to be a hit or miss.


----------



## VincefromTinder

Is much of this still the same even in 2021? For instance, 

"Q: What is approximate turnaround time on GS servicing?

A: 2-4 weeks if serviced in Mahwah, NJ. 6-8 weeks if serviced in Japan. Please keep in mind that some instances may vary."

My warranty expires in a couple months on my SBGH267 and I wonder if I should send it in for servicing before the warranty is up. Also, it'd be nice to get some polishing done, especially since I just put a nasty, hard to ignore deep-ish scratch on it lol.


----------



## watchhans

I am a watchmaker and very curious if any detailed technical information on the cal. 9S56, like the usual Seiko technical guide and parts list might be available somewhere.
It is not the latest Grand Seiko caliber anymore, so it's technical details should not be a secret anymore.


----------



## pas0003

JoeOBrien said:


> If only GS would actually show this kind of confidence in their watches by increasing their recommended service intervals, even to five years, they might get a few more converts. Three years seems very low indeed when compared to the nearest competitors. It's really quite odd when you consider how much GS mentions MEMS in their literature. What's the point in saying MEMS reduces wear and tear if they go on to say that you need to have it serviced every three years (actually I believe the manuals say "2-3 years")?
> 
> It must be a little frustrating for sales staff when a customer asks how long the service interval is. "Well the manual says..."


This is actually one of the main reasons why I'm still on the fence regarding GS SBGW231 at the moment.

I'm in Australia and have reached out to GS Australia with questions around servicing and associated costs. They basically told me similar info: 2-3 yearly services, with each service being approximately $1,000. So that's $2,000 every 5 years according to their service schedule and $4,000, which is around 60% of the retail cost of the watch over 10 years.

In comparison, a Rolex has recommended service period of 10 years and will cost around the same mark. Even if it's a bit more, that's waaaaaaaay cheaper and less inconvenient than having to send off my GS back to Japan for service, with 4-8 weeks turn-around time, every 2.5 years.

I started a similar discussion on r/watches and have then found this thread. It seems that most people are not concerned by the GS cost of ownership, however it seems extremely steep to me.

Putting aside the cost and frequency, I was under the assumption that a Grand Seiko would be better built than a Seiko. So if a Seiko requires services every 3 or so years (current Seiko is happily running for more than 2 years and keeping great time), then I would have expected a theoretically better built Grand Seiko to go at least 2 to 3 times as long between services...


----------



## tanalasta

My concern is similar, being Australian. 

Spring drives go to Japan and there are no zaratsu qualified staff. In the nicest possible way I don’t want my GS to be lumped in with the generic Seiko service centre. 

Rolex servicing isn’t that much more to an $1000 

I don’t see why they do not have tolerances for service intervals to be 5-8 years. Am also uncertain if of the quality of the watch polishing after service. The sharp edges are characteristic of Zaratsu work. 

I’d like to hear more experiences to boost confidence


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angler

My Breitling Aerospace died after 25 years of use. The local AD sent it into Breitling for service. They replaced the entire movement with an updated module. They also replaced the hands & crown, bezel & its lume, polished the case, and cleaned up the bracelet. It was $700 for that service and $100 additionally for a new sapphire crystal. Total cost $820. It is basically a new watch and should hopefully last another 25 years.
For sentimental reasons, I recently purchased an old beaten-up Scubapro quartz watch. Jack at "International Watch Works" bead blasted the case, relumed the dial and hands, painted and relumed the bezel. He also repaired the off-center face. IWW entirely rejuvenated the watch. It probably even looks better than when new.


----------



## Angler

Here is a photo of the Scubapro Quartz after service by International Watch Works. I forgot to add that Jack also replaced the crystal with a customized sapphire version. The total cost for IWW service: $389.74


----------



## krayzie

Angler said:


> My Breitling Aerospace died after 25 years of use. The local AD sent it into Breitling for service. They replaced the entire movement with an updated module. They also replaced the hands & crown, bezel & its lume, polished the case, and cleaned up the bracelet. It was $700 for that service and $100 additionally for a new sapphire crystal. Total cost $820. It is basically a new watch and should hopefully last another 25 years.
> For sentimental reasons, I recently purchased an old beaten-up Scubapro quartz watch. Jack at "International Watch Works" bead blasted the case, relumed the dial and hands, painted and relumed the bezel. He also repaired the off-center face. IWW entirely rejuvenated the watch. It probably even looks better than when new.


Yes usually Swiss watch service points will replace everything. Not sure if Seiko does that for GS but knowing from Rolex collectability (people actually have to tell them to NOT replace anything if possible) they probably won't.


----------



## JK919

VincefromTinder said:


> Is much of this still the same even in 2021? For instance,
> 
> "Q: What is approximate turnaround time on GS servicing?
> 
> A: 2-4 weeks if serviced in Mahwah, NJ. 6-8 weeks if serviced in Japan. Please keep in mind that some instances may vary."
> 
> My warranty expires in a couple months on my SBGH267 and I wonder if I should send it in for servicing before the warranty is up. Also, it'd be nice to get some polishing done, especially since I just put a nasty, hard to ignore deep-ish scratch on it lol.


Curious about this too. I haven't been on the forums for years after I finally purchased my SBGA085. The watch has been fantastic, but I suppose it's past due for maintenance. Anyone sent theirs in recently?


----------



## time+tide

So we are in 2022, just wondering where one would take a GS for service in Canada


----------



## ms55

Anyone have any experience sending to the NJ service center in 2021-22?

I emailed [email protected] with some questions about service and no response.


----------



## time+tide

ms55 said:


> Anyone have any experience sending to the NJ service center in 2021-22?
> 
> I emailed [email protected] with some questions about service and no response.


I haven’t had a good experience with GS-US and here i thought it was because I’m in Canada


----------



## krayzie

time+tide said:


> I haven’t had a good experience with GS-US and here i thought it was because I’m in Canada


Have Seiko Canada send it back to Japan. Not sure what time and money you guys are saving with Jersey if they don't do a good job anyway.


----------



## Xaltotun

T1meout said:


> Actually there are several brands that do. The renowned brand with a coronet as their logo being the most obvious of them. Their standard maintenance fee covers all necessary movement replacement parts.


Confirmed. Whereas that brand with a 👑, whether they change one part in the movement, of 25, it'll be the same price.


----------



## time+tide

krayzie said:


> Have Seiko Canada send it back to Japan. Not sure what time and money you guys are saving with Jersey if they don't do a good job anyway.


You’re right, I should just go that route and it get it serviced by the professionals


----------



## Classic Watch Fan

JoeKirk said:


> Hi T1meout,
> 
> Just as an update for your questions...
> 
> I received confirmation that overhaul prices will include a standard cleaning/polishing of case and bracelet (obviously, not Zaratsu).
> 
> Also, all movement replacement parts are indeed included in overhaul costs.


Old thread but a timeless one for GS owners/fans. Thanks Joe.


----------

